# Manhattan Club update



## stevens397 (Dec 27, 2006)

Just got back from four nights at the Manhattan Club.  The biggest change is that Broadband Wireless Internet access is now available throughout the hotel.    the bad news was that at least in my room, the access was pretty slow and occasionally unusable.  Perhaps it's different in different areas of the hotel.

This is their 10th year and they said the following changes will be completed before the end of 2007:

1. Replacement of all televisions with 32" LCD flat panels
2. Replacement of all mattresses with pillow-top (Heavenly???) types.
3. Replacement of all room carpeting.

It's good to see they are refurbishing the MC.  In terms of my previous issues, this time it only took 30 mintues to get our car, a time I consider just within the acceptable limit.

And, sadly, I do find that those people who have a chance of expecting a tip are very friendly and anxious to help, while those who don"t (read front desk) show zero warmth.  It would cost nothing to fix the less than ideal attitudes and this is a place where we are not customers but rather, owners.  Hard to understand why it's accepted.  Had the chance to tour the Phillips Club and I can assure you, attitude is everything!

That said, we had a wonderful time, the unit was more than comfortable, the location is perfect for us (my son said, "what an ideal location - right between Carnegie Hall and Hooters!) and the price was right.  Definitely no buyers' remorse here.


----------



## Blondie (Dec 31, 2006)

Regardless of the negatives posted here regarding the issues you mention the MC is still a wonderful place in a wonderful location. I wondered if you got to check out the Affinia while you were there?


----------



## stevens397 (Jan 1, 2007)

I didn't get the chance to check out the Affinia.  I'm so happy with the location of the Manhattan Club and I love the extra bathroom.  While it seems the Affinia could be a steal, paying much less than $20K for the week seemed more than fair to me.  I wouldn't be surprised if I ended up with another week at some point.


----------



## TravelSFO (Mar 25, 2007)

At the Manhattan Club now.  There is indeed highspeed Internet access in our room (cat-5 cable) and wireless -- although, I have yet to access the wireless as it requires a call to the front desk and, apparently, only the hotel manager knows the code AND he's always gone when I call so I have to continue calling back until I get him -- I have requested that he call me back with the code (twice) but that hasn't happened yet even though I was told he (or she) would.  I don't know why it needs to be so difficult.  Very frustrating and reflects very poorly on service, IMO.  At least I can work with the cat5 connection.  

New in the room now is a Philips flatscreen and new carpeting.  Gone is the huge armoire where the old (13"?) tv sat and where we used to use to store our clothes.  I think they may have reconfigured the closets to add shelving -- this is where we store our clothes.  

Can anyone tell us what the "welcome gift" is?  We've never gone down to retrieve it with the many times we've stayed at MC.


----------



## TravelSFO (Mar 25, 2007)

I've decided to persist in getting a hold of the hotel manager for the wireless access code.  I've been holding for over 20 minutes as of right now.

Update:  The manager finally took my call after I had been holding 25+ minutes.  

I'm not sure why The Manhattan Club doesn't give the front desk employees the access code OR, do like all the other hotels/resorts and provide the access code when the visitor checks in.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 25, 2007)

TravelSFO said:


> I've decided to persist in getting a hold of the hotel manager for the wireless access code.  I've been holding for over 20 minutes as of right now.
> 
> Update:  The manager finally took my call after I had been holding 25+ minutes.
> 
> I'm not sure why The Manhattan Club doesn't give the front desk employees the access code OR, do like all the other hotels/resorts and provide the access code when the visitor checks in.



I was there 3/16-23....the first code I was given didn't work - the front desk staff gave me 7 codes before one worked and then on 3/17  it said it expired....got a hit after 2 codes this time and it worked all week.

The room I was in - 1812 1BR 4/4 - wasn't refurbished but was still nice = very little wear and tear noticed.


----------



## anngem (Mar 26, 2007)

*Affinia?*

Is this another timeshare in NYC? RCI or II? Where do I find out about it??


----------



## Conan (Mar 26, 2007)

I was just at MC the week before last.  No trouble getting the code for the wireless internet, but it only worked about one time in ten.

Anyway, I can't think of a better location for a tourist in New York.  Lincoln Center, the Theatre District, Fifth Avenue, etc., etc. all within walking distance.

If you need an extra day or two (we did because our flight out was cancelled due to snow), a decent room at the Park Central Hotel around the corner on Seventh Avenue at 56th Street is $300/night (room + all taxes).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 26, 2007)

Anngem,

You can get the Affinia Dumont or the Affinia Manhattan through the Royal Holiday Club.


Richard


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 26, 2007)

How were the window coverings?  Our second trip there last February -- both ours and when we looked out our non-view window to other units -- they hung crooked and some were broken.


----------



## TravelSFO (Mar 26, 2007)

The window coverings are the same old ones they've always had.  Ours seem crooked and falling apart -- I guess they were just not on the list of things to refurbish/replace.

Wireless access has been pretty spotty (slow and drops frequently) and I'm sitting still.  Best bet is to use the Cat5 connection in the room


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 26, 2007)

TFSO,

Is the wireless access any better up in the lounge (I think it's up on the 24th or 26th floor)


Richard


----------



## stevens397 (Mar 26, 2007)

Very upsetting - considering I started this thread!

Bugs with a new internet system are understandable.  Not acceptable mind you, but understandable.  But the execution is ridiculous - to have to go through all types of hoops to get an access number is simply poor management and is inexcusable.

These are the little things that bring this place down.  As I said, I love it and always look forward to returning.  Refurbishment is expensive - changing the mindset is free.

I hope they get their act together.


----------



## TravelSFO (Mar 26, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> TFSO,
> 
> Is the wireless access any better up in the lounge (I think it's up on the 24th or 26th floor)
> 
> ...



We're on the 22nd floor with what I'd consider ok to poor wireless access.  I would think the MC would be aware of this situation and done something about it by now if they were ever going to.  I think they would need an access point on each floor (or every other floor) in order to give everyone the same level of service -- and that is not hard to do.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 26, 2007)

TravelSFO, we're at MC right now too - the network cable works better than the wireless, and as mentioned, not always. We have the old carpet (it's fine), the old little TV's, and a raggedy falling-apart window covers, but I managed to get one of them put back together so I could open it, for a very decent view of Central Park. I called the night b4 check-in to ask about a view, and we got this one. 

If you want to look at Central Park from your 1-BR, ask for __18.


----------



## SteveH (Mar 30, 2007)

We're going to be at the MC in a few weeks.  Is the wireless and/or ethernet connection in each room free or is there a charge per night or per week for access?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Avery (Mar 30, 2007)

SteveH said:


> We're going to be at the MC in a few weeks.  Is the wireless and/or ethernet connection in each room free or is there a charge per night or per week for access?
> Thanks
> Steve



There is no extra charge, other than the "hospitality fee" charged to exchangers. I guess the MC decided to finally offer _something_ for the fee, not that it makes up for the $25/day in a 1 bedroom, but it comes close to covering the studio _if_ you have a laptop with you.

btw, the fees are going up in 2008, I heard $29/day for the 1 bedrooms


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 2, 2007)

They still have the computers available in the computer lab with printers so that was nice for restaurant.com certificates. We used Seppis, a french restaurant and Ciro, an Italian restaurant both within walking distance. I noticed with the hospitality fee they also added a fee for additional daily coffee of $1.50 if you wanted additional coffee then the starter pack.  We had a great time.  We were in room 1615 and it did have a city view which consisted mostly of the office building across the street and part of the Carneige Hall.


----------



## SteveH (Apr 14, 2007)

Can anyone tell us what the "welcome gift" is?  We've never gone down to retrieve it with the many times we've stayed at MC.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> We arrived at the MC yesterday and after checking in we stopped by the 'gifting desk' and received a cheesy folder with two fridge magnets and a NYC map.  If I've got your attention, we also got two MC pens (not Mt Blanc) and quelle surprise, an invitation to a tour!  So next time you wonder about the gifts - don't.
> Steve


----------

